# Maybe moving to Punggol area - advice please



## pegasus121

Hi guys really useful forum and thanks in advance for any advice you might offer.

We are a Brit couple (40's) moving to Singapore in August. We have seen a lovely house with pool in Punggol and based on my work requirements of 50-60% travel across APAC plus an office in Marina Blvd we think Punggol will be ok. We are not keen on living in the City and prefer a rural area but we do understand the travel implications (we willl have cars). If anyone lives out that way any advice re shopping social connections and general facilities would be greatly appreciated. We would also like to connect with similar couples/families and my wife who is Ukrainian by birth but a British Citizen will be looking for work as a language teacher (French German Russian Ukrainian ESOL.) 

Many thanks.


----------



## MarcelDH

pegasus121 said:


> Hi guys really useful forum and thanks in advance for any advice you might offer.
> 
> We are a Brit couple (40's) moving to Singapore in August. We have seen a lovely house with pool in Punggol and based on my work requirements of 50-60% travel across APAC plus an office in Marina Blvd we think Punggol will be ok. We are not keen on living in the City and prefer a rural area but we do understand the travel implications (we willl have cars). If anyone lives out that way any advice re shopping social connections and general facilities would be greatly appreciated. We would also like to connect with similar couples/families and my wife who is Ukrainian by birth but a British Citizen will be looking for work as a language teacher (French German Russian Ukrainian ESOL.)
> 
> Many thanks.


Just moved out of Singapore last week and finding my way in Dubai here. If you consider living in Punggol also make sure to check out the Mass Rapid Transit (or MRT) services from there that will take you straight to the city center. Other areas that you may want to look at (as they are hugely popular with expats) are Holland Village and River Valley. You won't find real rural life in a city state like Singapore, but also make sure to have a look at the newly constructed apartments near or on Sentosa, you might just like it.

Marcel


----------



## pegasus121

MarcelDH said:


> Just moved out of Singapore last week and finding my way in Dubai here. If you consider living in Punggol also make sure to check out the Mass Rapid Transit (or MRT) services from there that will take you straight to the city center. Other areas that you may want to look at (as they are hugely popular with expats) are Holland Village and River Valley. You won't find real rural life in a city state like Singapore, but also make sure to have a look at the newly constructed apartments near or on Sentosa, you might just like it.
> 
> Marcel


Thanks Marcel most helpful good luck in Dubai!!


----------



## tangy13

if you like the outdoors & open space, clean air, living close to the beach you will love living in punggol, it will definitely bring down your cost of living as everything is priced cheaper than living in expat areas, if you were to rent a bungalow with a pool in a similar area like sentosa or holland area it will cost you 3 times the rent...if you do not have school going children and want space, peace of mind then punggol is the place. singapore is not that big a place if you are driving then everything is within few minutes reach. hope this helps


----------



## tangy13

oh yes forgot to mention if you are going to be working in marina blvd you will actually save a lot on driving time and avoid traffic jams and slow moving traffic of city driving bcoz the KPE will connect you directly into the marina blvd area, it takes only 20-25 mins of expressway jam free pleasant driving to get into work to the city...as for facilities there is lovely marina club for yatching & water sports, there is beautiful promenade jogging/walking/cycling rack coming up with a horse riding centre, supermarkets & hypermarkets are all within driving distance, the mrt is close by and has one of the shortest distance to the city.


----------



## sglandlord

punggol is a nice place


----------



## natalia123

*Ukrainian tutor*

Hi. We are looking for a Ukrainian tutor for our kids. 



pegasus121 said:


> Hi guys really useful forum and thanks in advance for any advice you might offer.
> 
> We are a Brit couple (40's) moving to Singapore in August. We have seen a lovely house with pool in Punggol and based on my work requirements of 50-60% travel across APAC plus an office in Marina Blvd we think Punggol will be ok. We are not keen on living in the City and prefer a rural area but we do understand the travel implications (we willl have cars). If anyone lives out that way any advice re shopping social connections and general facilities would be greatly appreciated. We would also like to connect with similar couples/families and my wife who is Ukrainian by birth but a British Citizen will be looking for work as a language teacher (French German Russian Ukrainian ESOL.)
> 
> Many thanks.


----------



## fedorhaye

Punggol is expensive now


----------

